# career change



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

Can anyone give me some helpful info on what I should do to pursue a career in either becoming a probation officer or parole officer. Any info in what I should look for, go for etc. I anticipate on going for my bach. soon. But aside from that what should I get into to get my foot in the door....I tried doing a search re this but for some reason it doesn't work....thanks for any help :lol:


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Start kissing some political @ss!!


----------



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah, I kinda figured that was the first thing on the list! :lol:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Here's a job posting for Probation Officer (note they are not currently hiring) I have no idea about becoming a Parole Officer (I think they are employed by DOC).

POSITION SUMMARY: 

The probation officer, under the direct supervision of the chief probation officer, first assistant chief probation officer, or assistant chief probation officer, investigates thoroughly offender personal history, background and environment; reports findings to the court and is prepared to make appropriate recommendations on dispositions; periodically interviews probationers to determine the effectiveness of probation supervision and areas in which casework counseling are needed; refers probationers to social resources in the community for assistance in rehabilitation; enforces court orders; recommends revoking of probation and/or modification of court orders when necessary.

MAJOR DUTIES:Administrative

Performs all assigned duties relating to cases scheduled for appearance in court.
Assists as needed in courtroom procedure during court sessions.
Plans office activities, conferences, and field visits in connection with investigation and supervision functions.
Maintains accurate and up-to-date case records in a neat and legible prescribed form.
Prepares and submits monthly statistical and performance reports on the status of individual caseload.
Makes interagency contacts with department heads, division heads and subordinates on matters of policy and procedure.
Gathers and evaluates data pertinent to individual cases in connection with both investigation and supervision. Such data may include information about the offender's home, school, church, neighborhood, and about relevant social agencies.
Following court policy has responsibility for monitoring payment orders of the court, e.g., restitution, fines, support orders, etc.
Maintains own workbook listing information and contact with probationers.

Casework and Counseling:
Conducts counseling interviews with assigned cases according to approved counseling techniques in order to determine and clarify probationer problems; suggests constructive methods for addressing such problems; and consults with supervisor when necessary.
Contacts public and private community agencies to secure their aid in attempting to solve probationer's problems. Continuing and ongoing relationships with agencies are expected.
Following a thorough and complete evaluation, refers probationers to community agencies that offer specialized services that are required for a particular individual's needs.
Contacts collateral sources for information to evaluate or verify current information on probationer's adjustment.
Establishes an ongoing relationship with probationers in order to carry out the orders of the court.
Uses special skills and techniques that may be necessary in the performance of his/her duties.

Law Enforcement:
Enforces all orders handed down by the court.
Carefully documents facts and testifies in court with respect to the probationer's activities, behavior and quality of adjustment while under supervision.
Following established legal procedures, brings alleged violations of the probationer to the attention of the court and/or brings a probationer before the court as required.
Determines when circumstances warrant modification of court orders and initiates the necessary action to procure a decision by the court on such modification.

Investigations:
Conducts investigations, prepares appropriate reports focused on the "why" of the individual's behavior, and is prepared to make recommendations based on these investigations.

Public Relations:
Represents the Judges, chief probation officer, and other court officials in many phases of meeting the public.
Performs various public relations activities, such as addressing community groups, participating in conferences, panels, etc., of other agencies.
Plays an important part as consultant in the social planning of the community.

Assignments:
As assigned, performs such other duties as may be directed by the Judge or Chief Probation Officer in accordance with the standards of the Probation Service and any specialized needs of the court.
Is subject to assignment by the Chief Justice for Administration and Management among the various Departments and Divisions of the Trial Court.

POSITION REQUIREMENTS:Line Experience
A minimum of one (1) year full-time experience in human or allied services

NOTE:
A graduate degree in the behavioral sciences, education, administration, management, law, or criminal justice may be substituted for the above experience, if the candidate also possesses a bachelor's degree in accordance with the education requirement.

Education
A bachelor's degree from an accredited college or university.
******************************************************************
Kind of sounds like to me having a BS in Sociology with a concentration in Criminal Justice, and doing your Junior and Senior feild work with either DOC or a Sheriff's Office would probably steer you in the right direction. Then again I'm only guessing.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Do an internship with a Probation or Parole office...its a solid lead into a job if you do one with a NH, Conn or RI department. Either way they arent hiring in Mass right now, so you'd have to wait awhile even if you did do an internship with a Mass department.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

Have a degree.... put a political bumper sticker on your vehicle, hold up a few political signs and put one in your yard, that might be a good way to start/


----------

